# Armour



## rgorsuch (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok
So we have had the sword question , as to which one you would like to own.
But what about amour.
There you are you have to go into battle, which amour do you where.
For myself it would have to be.
The amour of bronxe for Legend.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 26, 2004)

Blue and silver Greek-style Roman armour. 

 I'm sure I've seen it somewhere - and I really want to wear it...maybe one day. Destiny calling perhaps...


----------



## Hypes (Jun 26, 2004)

Celtic.


----------



## Esioul (Jun 26, 2004)

Aeneas' armour. That shield must weight a ton though, and have loads of moving people running all around it.


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 27, 2004)

THe armour of Tomas in the Riftwar Saga.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 27, 2004)

No one noticed that I'd like to get body tattoos and run around naked?


----------



## nemogbr (Jun 27, 2004)

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> THe armour of Tomas in the Riftwar Saga.


I'd second that vote.

Did rgorsuch have categories?

non-magical - Aeneas or Achilles in Troy
slightly enchanted - Armour of Bronze
highly enchanted - mithril chainmail from LOTR  
Artifact level - Armour of Ahsen-Shugar of the Valheru.

Technological - Fremen stillsuit from the film DUNE.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 27, 2004)

That's not the Celts - that's the Picts. 

  The Celts paint themselves blue and run around naked. 

 Oh, wait...my addled brain...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 27, 2004)

In terms of historical armour I would love to wear a high ranking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Corinthian armour such as the helmet pictured above.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 27, 2004)

Armour featured in fantasy is a tough chocie.  I like the sound of most of the armour featured in A Song of Ice and Fire, and the armour featured in the Last Samurai (SageOrion.....), but the armour worn by Aragorn in the film ROTK is absolutely stunning.  I could talk about armour all day.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 28, 2004)

Blue, then!

The point is, I'm naked.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 28, 2004)

The Celts use to wear mud and bracken armour....


----------



## Hypes (Jun 28, 2004)

(I tried to find a funny picture regarding mud, but my search turned up nothing but naked women, unfortunately. I'm not entirely certain if the powers-that-be would be pleased by _that_.)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 28, 2004)

Mistakes have been known to happen.  Mud and bracken, a true test to your clip art branded soul!


----------



## Ivo (Jun 29, 2004)

Roman armour...


----------



## Esioul (Jun 29, 2004)

Andreas, you just like shocking people.

Come to think of it, armour does look rather uncomfortable, especially the metal sorts.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 30, 2004)

Wouldn't dream of it. Ever.


----------



## Cricket (Aug 3, 2004)

What armore would I like......

Fine barbed leather female bustier, arms, glove, and shorts, with thigh high boots, all in red. Oh...and a red cape to match.

If the vendor does not have.....then this.....Hehe.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 3, 2004)

Ooh, that is hot. I'd imagined that a well-aimed blade would nick you badly, though.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok, who knicked that picture of me?  Sheesh, you dress up once for Halloween and this is what happens!

(don't I wish I'd look like that!)


----------

